# Plastic Bridges - Now Prototypical



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I can make my bridges out of plastic and be prototypical 

 Plastic Bridges


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

When you look at the photos on the web site the beams look like scaled-up Plastruct ABS structural shapes. I like it!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Always thought they could make something besides recycling bins out of that stuff


----------

